# ppp problem[solved]

## GNUtoo

here the windows configuration:

```

Configuration IP de Windows

        Nom de l'hôte . . . . . . . . . . : acer-xxxx

        Suffixe DNS principal . . . . . . : 

        Type de nud . . . . . . . . . . : Hybride

        Routage IP activé . . . . . . . . : Non

        Proxy WINS activé . . . . . . . . : Non

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local:

        Statut du média . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

        Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-C0-9F-XX-XX-XX

Carte Ethernet Connexion réseau sans fil:

        Statut du média . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

        Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-0E-35-XX-XX-XX

Carte PPP 3G-HSDPA prioritaire Connection :

        Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion : 

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-53-45-XX-XX-XX

        DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . : Non

        Adresse IP. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.76.150.238

        Masque de sous-réseau . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Passerelle par défaut . . . . . . : 10.76.150.238

        Serveurs DNS . . . . . . . . . .  : 172.20.2.10

                                                172.20.2.39

        Serveur WINS principal. . . . . . : 10.11.12.13

        Serveur WINS secondaire . . . . . : 10.11.12.14

        NetBIOS sur TCPIP. . . . . . . .  : Désactivé

```

traducing it gives:

```

Windows ip configuration

        Hostname . . . . . . . . . . : acer-xxx

        DNS principal suffix . . . . . . : 

        kind of node . . . . . . . . . . : Hybride

        IP routing activated . . . . . . . . : Non

        Proxy WINS activated . . . . . . . . : Non

3G-HSDPA PPP card Connection :

        Dns suffix of the connection : 

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-53-45-XX-XX-XX

        DHCP activated. . . . . . . . . . . : No

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.76.150.238

        netmask . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Default gateway . . . . . . : 10.76.150.238

        DNS Server . . . . . . . . . .  : 172.20.2.10

                                            172.20.2.39

        Principal wins server. . . . . . : 10.11.12.13

        Secondary wins server . . . . . : 10.11.12.14

        NetBIOS sur TCPIP. . . . . . . .  : Disactivated

```

and in gentoo it doesn't automaticaly put the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf i had to do it manualy

what's wrong

i followed the following howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491887-highlight-nozomi.htmlLast edited by GNUtoo on Thu Aug 02, 2007 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Post your /etc/conf.d/net file. 

[edit] Nevermind. Read the other thread.  You want to add the line "usepeerdns" to the pppd_ppp0 variable.

----------

## GNUtoo

thanks it works

----------

